# shopping



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Maggio 2007)

Quando al sabato vedo le coppie fare shopping provo molte sensazioni.
Mi identifico nella poveretta provo un profondo fastidio all'idea di avere uno che comunque mi disturberebbe. 
Se partecipa alla scelta mi sembra che si elimini il mistero e la sorpresa. Senza contare che vedo provare cose tremende che mettono in evidenza difetti e che ovviamente una poi non compra, ma comunque si è mostrata con cose che la imbruttiscono.
Se, in coppie consolidate,  lui consiglia o sconsiglia per questioni di prezzo mi sembra che la tratti da minorata sotto tutela.
Per non dire quello che si irrita e scarica il nervosismo su di lei.
Se lui si annoia mi sembra sarebbe meglio stesse a casa o decidessero di far altro...
Il peggio è lei nel camerino e ...lui che sbircia le altre...

Ovvio non mi riferisco al bellissimo ricercare cose per la vita comune: arredamento o accessori per casa, giochi per i bimbi, ...

Ma lo shopping a due sembra così tremendo solo a me?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

*Persa*

No. Lo shopping non e' mai stato per me una cosa a due... se devo fare una spesa importante, non voglio neanche un'amica... devo decidere autonomamente.

Col mio lui non s'ha da fare, mai... poi cosa verrebbe a fare?


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando al sabato vedo le coppie fare shopping provo molte sensazioni.
> Mi identifico nella poveretta provo un profondo fastidio all'idea di avere uno che comunque mi disturberebbe.
> Se partecipa alla scelta mi sembra che si elimini il mistero e la sorpresa. Senza contare che vedo provare cose tremende che mettono in evidenza difetti e che ovviamente una poi non compra, ma comunque si è mostrata con cose che la imbruttiscono.
> Se, in coppie consolidate, lui consiglia o sconsiglia per questioni di prezzo mi sembra che la tratti da minorata sotto tutela.
> ...


Un classico degli uomini che accompagnano le proprie donne a fare shopping


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un classico degli uomini che accompagnano le proprie donne a fare shopping


Porcoli 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non aggiungo altro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Maggio 2007)

*Appunto..*

Lei nel camerino e lui ..sbircia le altre



moltimodi ha detto:


> Un classico degli uomini che accompagnano le proprie donne a fare shopping


...mi domando perché mettersi in certe situazioni?!


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei nel camerino e lui ..sbircia le altre
> 
> 
> ...mi domando perché mettersi in certe situazioni?!


 
questo però evidenzia solo come certi uomini siano broccolatori in generale..shopping o no.....tu dici : perchè mettersi in certe situazioni.Io mid omanderei: perchp scegliersi certi decerebrati come compagni.....

Detto ciò...io amo fare shopping SOLA, godermi i negozi, scegliere, provare, senza limiti di tempo...senza dovermi preoccupare di quanto si annoia chi mi sta accanto....no lo shopping è parte del tempo che bisogna dedicarsi per sè stesse..e basta.si puà farlo solo insieme a delle amiche..ma solo amiche fidate..


----------



## La Lupa (31 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Col mio lui non s'ha da fare, mai... poi cosa verrebbe a fare?


Ma a pagare, cara, è ovvio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Naaa... figuriamoci... poi shopping in centro il sabato penso che sia una cosa che non ho mai fatto in vita mia.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*mai stato...*

Per me non c'e' mai stata cosa piu' piacevole che andare a fare shopping...soprattutto di vestiti/scarpe/costumi e intimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...mai guardate le altre...se accompagno la mia Donna a fare shopping e' lei che aspetto ansioso uscire dal camerino per rispondere al suo allegro "come sto?"...senza contare poi le innumerevoli volte in cui sono stato io a tirare lei dentro il negozio...(diceva che spendevo troppo...non ho mai speso meglio i miei soldi....nemmeno quando comprai la play2...) e senza dimenticare le volte in cui io da solo mi trovavo a spasso per negozi in attesa che lei staccasse e le prendevo qualcosina...a volte pensierini...piu' spesso vestitini...tanto se poi erano troppo stretti o troppo larghi li sistemava mamma che e' sarta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...

E' tuttavia vero che molte coppie vanno in giro per negozi piu' per noia che per vero interesse...per fortuna a me non e' mai capitato e spero non capitera' mai...


----------



## _anonima_ (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Per me non c'e' mai stata cosa piu' piacevole che andare a fare shopping...soprattutto di vestiti/scarpe/costumi e intimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbt mi sto innamorando della tua semplice profondità. leggendoti riscopro il piacere per le piccole cose. e non è retorica. grazie.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*non tutti...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> questo però evidenzia solo come certi uomini siano broccolatori in generale..shopping o no.....tu dici : perchè mettersi in certe situazioni.Io mid omanderei: perchp scegliersi certi decerebrati come compagni.....
> 
> Detto ciò...io amo fare shopping SOLA, godermi i negozi, scegliere, provare, senza limiti di tempo...senza dovermi preoccupare di quanto si annoia chi mi sta accanto....no lo shopping è parte del tempo che bisogna dedicarsi per sè stesse..e basta.si puà farlo solo insieme a delle amiche..ma solo amiche fidate..



Non tutti gli uomini accompagnano la propria Donna a fare shopping per obbligo..io almeno non l'ho mai fatto....e se lei voleva andare sola con le sue amiche o sola sola era liberissima di farlo...ma cio' non toglie che a me piace star li a guardarla mentre scruta...do il mio parere obbiettivo....se mi piace quello che ha scelto dico si...se NON MI PIACE DICO NO...poi e' lei che decide per comprare o no...ma non mi sono mai azzardato a mettere limiti di tempo quando lei sceglieva...assolutamente sbagliato...sarebbe stato come mettere dei limiti di tempo a me mentre sceglievo quale nuovo titolo per playstation comprare al momento...ognuno ha i suoi spazi...quello dello shopping e' un sacrosanto diritto della Donna...libera di stare 1 ora solo davanti la vetrina e poi nemmeno entrare nel negozio...e libera di entrarci e starci dentro a provare e riprovare per ore e ore...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*se sei...*



_anonima_ ha detto:


> tbt mi sto innamorando della tua semplice profondità. leggendoti riscopro il piacere per le piccole cose. e non è retorica. grazie.


Arrossisco e sono lusingato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...peccato non sapere di piu' di te...magari sei pure mora...coi capelli lunghi lisci...ma chissa'...quando succedono ste cose mi vien voglia di  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   per vedere chi c'e' dall'altra parte...

Meglio de no...er picci' e' di mio fratello chi se lo sente poi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che dirti anonima andiamo a fare shopping?


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Arrossisco e sono lusingato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 










eccolo qua il nano provolo...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*e lo so Dererum...*

Dererum e lo so....sei gelosa e'? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   a proposito Dererum,non hai ancora ririsposto alla mia risposta alla tua domanda sul cosa oltre le curve deve avere quella Donna nel post del confessionale...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*poi perche'?*

E poi che ci penso....PERCHE' NANO?So alto 1.78


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Dererum e lo so....sei gelosa e'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


volevi una risposta alla risposta?











P.S.:la gelosia è sintomo di insicurezza.non è il mio caso.


----------



## _anonima_ (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Arrossisco e sono lusingato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì, sono mora, occhi verdi, capelli lunghi ma mossi,,,e altre cose di cui non parlo altrimenti sveli il tuo lato B ;-). ciao!


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> E poi che ci penso....PERCHE' NANO?So alto 1.78


 
qualche giorno fa si scherzava sui 7 nani che per me erano diventati 8....c'erano brontolo, porcolo ( MM)...e poi...stavamo aspettando di individuare provolo...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*si...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> volevi una risposta alla risposta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si Dererum...volevo una risposta alla risposta,anche perche' da come mi hai posto la domanda sembrava tu ti aspettassi chissa' cosa dalla mia risposta...parlando di risposte e domande...posso sapere perche' prediligi la catwoman interpretata da quest'attrice che non so nemmeno come si chiama...anziche' quel gran pezzo di gnocca di michelle pfifer che secondo me e' l'unica vera e mitica catwoman


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*se poi....*



_anonima_ ha detto:


> sì, sono mora, occhi verdi, capelli lunghi ma mossi,,,e altre cose di cui non parlo altrimenti sveli il tuo lato B ;-). ciao!



Se poi sei pure de roma ho fatto 6 al superenalotto allora 

	
	
		
		
	


	









per lato B cosa intendi...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*afferato....*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> qualche giorno fa si scherzava sui 7 nani che per me erano diventati 8....c'erano brontolo, porcolo ( MM)...e poi...stavamo aspettando di individuare provolo...



Certo che sono un provolo io...e quando sono single lo sono con ogni Donna che ritengo meriti la mia provolaggine...mai disinteressata...meglio un provolone sincero che uno falso no?


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Si Dererum...volevo una risposta alla risposta,anche perche' da come mi hai posto la domanda sembrava tu ti aspettassi chissa' cosa dalla mia risposta...parlando di risposte e domande...posso sapere perche' prediligi la catwoman interpretata da quest'attrice che non so nemmeno come si chiama...anziche' quel gran pezzo di gnocca di michelle pfifer che secondo me e' l'unica vera e mitica catwoman


 
la mia domanda era un po' ironica.perchè sostenevi di essere interessato ad altro oltre che all'aspetto fisico ma nel frattempo parlavi solo di capelli lunghi..lisci..neri...femminilità....
diciamo che dopo la tua risposta mi sono fatta un'idea diversa.
Per quanto riguarda catwoman...sinceramente  non faccio differenza...che ci sia la berry piuttosto che la pfeiffer...mi piaceva solo questa immagine.


----------



## _anonima_ (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Se poi sei pure de roma ho fatto 6 al superenalotto allora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quello a cui piacciono molto le altre cosine!! non sono di roma, mi spiace. ma tu continua così.


----------



## La Lupa (31 Maggio 2007)

Buona serata, ragazzi. Me ne vado.

A domani.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*ok....*



_anonima_ ha detto:


> quello a cui piacciono molto le altre cosine!! non sono di roma, mi spiace. ma tu continua così.



Anonima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ,ahime' come spesso mi ripeto...."chi ha il pane non i denti...e chi ha i denti non ha il pane..." detto da un fornaio poi...

Continuo cosi' certo...altrimenti quando la trovo sta Donna(o Sabry come la chiamo sui miei racconti?)


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Buona serata, ragazzi. Me ne vado.
> 
> A domani.


 
ciao Lupattola...
buona serata


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*perche'???*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> la mia domanda era un po' ironica.perchè sostenevi di essere interessato ad altro oltre che all'aspetto fisico ma nel frattempo parlavi solo di capelli lunghi..lisci..neri...femminilità....
> diciamo che dopo la tua risposta mi sono fatta un'idea diversa.
> Per quanto riguarda catwoman...sinceramente  non faccio differenza...che ci sia la berry piuttosto che la pfeiffer...mi piaceva solo questa immagine.



Lieto di aver dato una buona impressione di me...la Berry onestamente non me piace...ma i gusti sono tuoi...quello che vorrei sapere e'...PERCHE' CAVOLO IO NON RIESCO A METTERE UN IMMAGINE COME TUTTI VOI??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























So proprio incompetente co ste cose vabbe....


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*ciao Lupa...*

Ciao Lupa


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Lieto di aver dato una buona impressione di me...la Berry onestamente non me piace...ma i gusti sono tuoi...quello che vorrei sapere e'...PERCHE' CAVOLO IO NON RIESCO A METTERE UN IMMAGINE COME TUTTI VOI???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io veramente ho detto solo che ho capito meglio qualcosa di te....
l'impressione che ho di te purtroppo non si schioda tanto facilmente da certe tue frasi che ho letto ...ma i gusti sono tuoi..


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*e non si puo'...*

E va bene Dererum...non si puo' piacere a tutti...l'importante per me e' essere chiaro e dire quello che mi passa per la testa quando leggo i post...resta il fatto che so l unico che non c'ha uno straccio di immagine cavolo!


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> E va bene Dererum...non si puo' piacere a tutti...l'importante per me e' essere chiaro e dire quello che mi passa per la testa quando leggo i post...resta il fatto che so l unico che non c'ha uno straccio di immagine cavolo!


 
devi andare sotto il tuo profilo in User CP, selezionare a sx 'Modifica Avatar' e poi scendi sotto dove trovi 'Upload Image From Your Computer' ..lì con Browse selezioni l'immagine che precedentemente ti eri salvato da qualche parte sul tuo PC.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*ce saro' riuscito?*

Dererum vedemo se ce so riuscito...se si te offro na cena...(da MC donalds.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Dererum vedemo se ce so riuscito...se si te offro na cena...(da MC donalds....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci sei riuscito

mamma mia proprio un serpentaccio verde...a saperlo prima non so se ti aiutavo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









per la cena non preoccuparti..diciamo che oggi ho fatto la mia buona azione quotidiana...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*clap clap...*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Dererum vedemo se ce so riuscito...se si te offro na cena...(da MC donalds....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















 Me batto le mani da solo...(che ingrato...tutto grazie a Dererum....cioe'...io aiutato da una Donna?....non ho parole...)

Grazie Dererum...cena dove e quando vuoi e se non vuoi con me te mando un vaglia di 8 euro e 99 centesimi (e' il prezzo medio di un pasto al mc donalds 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

Ve piace il serpentello?a me taaaaanto


----------



## Lettrice (31 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Ma a pagare, cara, è ovvio*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ce la faccio..mi sento  tarpare le ali


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Me batto le mani da solo...(che ingrato...tutto grazie a Dererum....cioe'...*io aiutato da una Donna*?....non ho parole...)
> 
> Grazie Dererum...cena dove e quando vuoi e se non vuoi con me te mando un vaglia di 8 euro e 99 centesimi (e' il prezzo medio di un pasto al mc donalds
> 
> ...


 
ciccio....non l'ho mica capita questa...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*ehmmm...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ciccio....non l'ho mica capita questa...



Ehmmm Dererum...ciccio a me non mi chiama nessuna...non l'hai capita?Facile...IO...UN UOMO...CHE VIENE AIUTATO DA UNA DONNA  A CAPIRE COME SI METTE UNA FOTO....io sono lui....l'Uomo della pubblicita' della DENIM...L'UOMO CHE NON DEVE CHIEDERE M-A-I.....(di fatti spesso imploro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

Era una battutina sottile e maschilista Dererum...da un maschilista che apre la portiera dell'auto alla Donna...tutto li  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 capita?

Lettrice ti senti tarpare le ali perche' paga il conto dello shopping lui?Io non ci vedo nulla di male...se poi e' sempre lui che spoglia la Donna a cui ha comprato i suddetti capi...pero' ognuno la vede come vuole...


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ehmmm Dererum...ciccio a me non mi chiama nessuna...non l'hai capita?Facile...IO...UN UOMO...CHE VIENE AIUTATO DA UNA DONNA A CAPIRE COME SI METTE UNA FOTO....io sono lui....l'Uomo della pubblicita' della DENIM...L'UOMO CHE NON DEVE CHIEDERE M-A-I.....(di fatti spesso imploro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ciccio..avevo capito fin troppo bene...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*solo con un fiore...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ciccio..avevo capito fin troppo bene...



Dererum cara...la Donna non si tocca nemmeno con un fiore...ma io ti prendo a legnate con un ramo di pino con tanto di pigne attaccate...sono fiori le pigne lo sai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PIANTALA DI CHIAMARMI CICCIOOOOOO 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Tse'.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sta gattina che si crede una tigre


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Dererum cara...la Donna non si tocca nemmeno con un fiore...ma io ti prendo a legnate con un ramo di pino con tanto di pigne attaccate...sono fiori le pigne lo sai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ciccio..vieni a prendermi se ci riesci...e poi le pigne so io come usarle...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*Gatti'...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ciccio..vieni a prendermi se ci riesci...e poi le pigne so io come usarle...



Gatti' anche se te senti molto Catwoman ti rammento che nel film batman return non fa mica una bella fine lei(manco a farlo apposta per colpa di un uomo....)

E ti avviso anche del fatto che io ho visto piu' volte i vari matrix...quindi so evitare pallottole...figuriamoci qualche pinolo che schizzi via dalle pigne...dai su...adesso cena col latte fresco...poi leccati i baffetti...e buona...cosi ti gratto un po' sotto al mento che ai micini piace tanto....si si...pucci pucci pucci....ma che bellina lei....ooohh...carina lei...micina bella........................................AAAAAAAAAAAAHIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

















  Brutta infame m'hai graffiato...


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Maggio 2007)

*Ahhh...*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Me batto le mani da solo...(che ingrato...tutto grazie a Dererum....cioe'...io aiutato da una Donna?....non ho parole...)
> 
> Grazie Dererum...cena dove e quando vuoi e se non vuoi con me te mando un vaglia di 8 euro e 99 centesimi (e' il prezzo medio di un pasto al mc donalds
> 
> ...


E' un serpente?? A me pareva 'na rana!!


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Gatti' anche se te senti molto Catwoman ti rammento che nel film batman return non fa mica una bella fine lei(manco a farlo apposta per colpa di un uomo....)
> 
> E ti avviso anche del fatto che io ho visto piu' volte i vari matrix...quindi so evitare pallottole...figuriamoci qualche pinolo che schizzi via dalle pigne...dai su...adesso cena col latte fresco...poi leccati i baffetti...e buona...cosi ti gratto un po' sotto al mento che ai micini piace tanto....si si...pucci pucci pucci....ma che bellina lei....ooohh...carina lei...micina bella........................................AAAAAAAAAAAAHIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> ...


 
ti ho graffiato.....ti sei fatto la bua?
mi dispiace...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*Fedi'....*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' un serpente?? A me pareva 'na rana!!



Fedi' ma dai....


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' un serpente?? A me pareva 'na rana!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*Se se...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ti ho graffiato.....ti sei fatto la bua?
> mi dispiace...



Se se...te piacerebbe metteme gli artigli addosso  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Te dispiace?Ma non ce credo manco se te lo sento di a voce...mai saputo di una Donna dispiaciuta per aver graffiato un Uomo...vado a leccarmi la ferita...tse'...

E smettila di trattarmi come un cucciolo...sono un adulto io....scusa che mi chiama mamma perche' e' pronta la cena


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Se se...te piacerebbe metteme gli artigli addosso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok..fatti cambiare anche il pannolino....si sentono degli strani odorini..


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (31 Maggio 2007)

*si ma tu...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ok..fatti cambiare anche il pannolino....si sentono degli strani odorini..



Si ma tu passa prima possibile dall'estetista per le unghie...un pezzo me rimasto conficcato sulla schiena 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 ... non sta bene che hai le manine rovinate...e gia che ci sei...fatti dare una spuntatina al pelo ok? Vado davvero ciao Gatti'


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Si ma tu passa prima possibile dall'estetista per le unghie...un pezzo me rimasto conficcato sulla schiena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ciao..


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un classico degli uomini che accompagnano le proprie donne a fare shopping


 
mai accaduto...sono allergica a tutti quando devo acquistare una cosa.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando al sabato vedo le coppie fare shopping provo molte sensazioni.
> Mi identifico nella poveretta provo un profondo fastidio all'idea di avere uno che comunque mi disturberebbe.
> Se partecipa alla scelta mi sembra che si elimini il mistero e la sorpresa. Senza contare che vedo provare cose tremende che mettono in evidenza difetti e che ovviamente una poi non compra, ma comunque si è mostrata con cose che la imbruttiscono.
> Se, in coppie consolidate, lui consiglia o sconsiglia per questioni di prezzo mi sembra che la tratti da minorata sotto tutela.
> ...


no, appunto..siamo in due

Non mi sono mai ritrovata in situazione da camerino e vedere che quello osserva "gli occhi" dell'altra...ma se mi ci dovessi trovare ...ahahahah

non esiteri un attimo a  

	
	
		
		
	


	





lo trovo di pessimo gusto, oltre che indicativo.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Giugno 2007)

*Orecchium*

Siamo in tre


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Siamo in tre


 
meno male. 

Sai lettry..certe volte pensandomi, mi chiedo se so stranita io o lo sono diventata nel  rapporto con gli omeni...boh...ho una capacità di tolleranza pari allo zero mi sa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mah...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> meno male.
> 
> Sai lettry..certe volte pensandomi, mi chiedo se so stranita io o lo sono diventata nel rapporto con gli omeni...boh...ho una capacità di tolleranza pari allo zero mi sa
> 
> ...


Io non mi pongo piu' questo problema da anni... anche perche' sono intollerante con tutti indipendentemente dal sesso... sono per la parita' 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma con lo shopping sai cos'e'... e' che i pareri mi confondo solo le idee... per giunta mi rompo le balle a stare 150 anni a scegliere un vestito... so cosa mi sta bene vado e compro... se vui sapere neanche provo l'abbigliamento!!

Poi in giro a comprare con gli uomini e' una rottura... vogliono fermarsi a controllare i negozi di elettronica... e non me ne puo' sbattere di meno... specie il sabato con biliardi di persone a giro!!! Divento nevrotica


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

me stanno a girà gli zebedei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Giugno 2007)

*a tanti...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> me stanno a girà gli zebedei.


Ma conviene riderci su!
A te che torta piace?
Hai mai provato la mattonella ai frutti di bosco dell'Ikea?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Incredibile!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Giugno 2007)




----------



## MariLea (1 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


dimmi perchè piangi


----------



## MariLea (1 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


è perchè non mangi


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Giugno 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> è perchè non mangi


 
dimmi perchè stringi...forte le mie mani...


----------



## MariLea (1 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> dimmi perchè stringi...forte le mie mani...


sono i morsi della fame che mi fan soffrire...


----------



## MariLea (1 Giugno 2007)

ma dentro la 42 devo rientraa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    are...


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Giugno 2007)

Capito!!

L'unica compagnia gradita quando fate shopping....è quella delle nostre carte di credito!!!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Capito!!
> 
> L'unica compagnia gradita quando fate shopping....è quella delle nostre carte di credito!!!


Manco quella


----------



## MariLea (1 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Capito!!
> 
> L'unica compagnia gradita quando fate shopping....è quella delle nostre carte di credito!!!


è una bella compagnia quella... eccome 

	
	
		
		
	


	






comunque io non disdegno una buona compagnia quando vado per negozi, 
col mio ex ci divertivamo da matti... ricordo una volta che siamo stati non so quanto a provare tutti i cappelli più strani e ne abbiamo pure comprati due uguali


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma conviene riderci su!
> A te che torta piace?
> Hai mai provato la mattonella ai frutti di bosco dell'Ikea?
> 
> ...


non ancora la provai


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Capito!!
> 
> L'unica compagnia gradita quando fate shopping....è quella delle nostre carte di credito!!!


 
mi devo associare a lettry...soprattutto quella aborro!


voglio solo la mia


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> è una bella compagnia quella... eccome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vedi Mailea il mondo com'è vario..


mia nonna direbbe a me e a lettrice e a persa che siamo tre * INFROSTECUTE*







non so bene che significato abbia ma è assai onomatopeico


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vedi Mailea il mondo com'è vario..
> 
> 
> mia nonna direbbe a me e a lettrice e a persa che siamo tre *INFROSTECUTE*
> ...


INFROSTECUTE e' un  termine  favolso... e  brava la  nonna 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mia  nonna  direbbe ARESTI 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma  credo che  in italiano  corrente vogliano  dire  che siamo coglione... ma meglio cogliona che  venduta per una cifra  cosi'  bassa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(Alla  fine  rimaniamo comunque  con  un  tubo... quindi sempre coglione siamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> INFROSTECUTE e' un termine favolso... e brava la nonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende dalla carta di credito...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Giugno 2007)

> (Alla fine rimaniamo comunque con un tubo... quindi sempre coglione siamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Perfect 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ps. e un vaffa . due volte alle carte di credito.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















Ps. ovviamente, a scanso di equivoci e vista la "buona disposizione" odierna di lettrice (vedi fight club) il discorso lo rivolgevo a chi di quelle carte non può fare  a meno!!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Giugno 2007)

Excusatio non petita...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dipende dalla carta di credito...


Tesoro anche se mi capitasse un Briatore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .. ti assicuro che non me ne frega un tubo di fare shopping con  la sua carta di credito... che cacci qualche miliardata e la depositi nel mio conto... a transfer fatto lo potrei anche vedere sotto una luce diversa da questa


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ps. ovviamente, a scanso di equivoci e vista la "buona disposizione" odierna di lettrice (vedi fight club) il discorso lo rivolgevo a chi di quelle carte non può fare a meno!!


ce n'e'  tante tranquillo e in genere sono a basso mantenimento...


----------



## Old smerciula (2 Giugno 2007)

*uè...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ce n'e' tante tranquillo e in genere sono a basso mantenimento...


 
Ciao Baby


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

*!*



smerciula ha detto:


> Ciao Baby


Ciao Pimpa ...il virus dalla clonazione si diffonde...


----------



## Old smerciula (2 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao Pimpa ...il virus dalla clonazione si diffonde...


siiiiiiiii;-))))ti piace il mio vestitino?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> siiiiiiiii;-))))ti piace il mio vestitino?





















































giuro domani mi registro io come Sgargiula


----------



## Old smerciula (2 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> giuro domani mi registro io come Sgargiula


Perfect


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

*prima !*



Lettrice ha detto:


> giuro domani mi registro io come Sgargiula


Però ero arrivata prima io quando non mi funzionava la connessione ed ero diventata semplicemente ...Ritrovata ..oh yes


----------



## Old smerciula (2 Giugno 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao Pimpa ...il virus dalla clonazione si diffonde...


 
A te starebbe molto bene Pimpa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

*pfui*



smerciula ha detto:


> A te starebbe molto bene Pimpa.


io pensavo a Matha Hari


----------



## Old Sgargiula (2 Giugno 2007)

c'ho la licenza d'essere clone


----------



## Old smerciula (2 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> io pensavo a Matha Hari


 

Matha Hary...eh... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





con o senza veletta?


----------



## Old smerciula (2 Giugno 2007)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> c'ho la licenza d'essere clone


 
yehaaaaaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e vai! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ora voglio vedere l'avatar


----------



## Old Sgargiula (2 Giugno 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> yehaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Minchia non ho pensato all'avatar...progvvedo...vado a cercare qualcosa di veramente ignorante


----------



## Old smerciula (2 Giugno 2007)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Minchia non ho pensato all'avatar...progvvedo...vado a cercare qualcosa di veramente ignorante


 










   mi fai mori'


----------



## Old Sgargiula (2 Giugno 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> mi fai mori'


Ho provveduto.. ma credo vada contro la convenzione di ginevra


----------



## Old smerciula (2 Giugno 2007)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ho provveduto.. ma credo vada contro la convenzione di ginevra


 










   omadonninadelcarmelo


----------



## Old Sgargiula (2 Giugno 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> omadonninadelcarmelo


Ero indecisa tra lei e Al Capone... ma credo che lei sia peggio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

*sei ...*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ero indecisa tra lei e Al Capone... ma credo che lei sia peggio


...mitica! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Trovami Matha Hari ...non trovo neanche Greta Garbo che fa la parte...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

*Eccola*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...mitica!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trovata ...per il nick ...più tardi


----------



## Old Sgargiula (2 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...mitica!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Prova a cercare qui... ce ne sono tantissimi... ho trovato persino Maria antonietta..con la testa chiaramente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















http://www.avatarity.com/tree.php


----------



## Old trinity (2 Giugno 2007)

*Ciao a tutte le pimpe*

Che ve ne sembra?
Pimpa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

*Bello*



trinity ha detto:


> Che ve ne sembra?
> Pimpa


Mi piace molto ...ci mancherebbe!!!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (2 Giugno 2007)

trinity ha detto:


> Che ve ne sembra?
> Pimpa


 
fa un effetto strano essere un altro nick ..non credi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Stai benissimo cosi' abbigliata  per la sera


----------



## Old Sgargiula (2 Giugno 2007)

*Trinity e Persa*















Non ci pigliate troppo gusto


----------



## Old trinity (2 Giugno 2007)

*Sì bello..ma*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> fa un effetto strano essere un altro nick ..non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sto bene ? E non ho neanche gli occhiali da sole! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Provo un certo disorientamento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo che se uno non è già schizofrenico di suo ...ci diventa


----------



## Old Sgargiula (2 Giugno 2007)

trinity ha detto:


> Sto bene ? E non ho neanche gli occhiali da sole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so... hofatto un intervento la su' e m'hanno sgamata subito..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho anche firmato Margaret... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Che dici facciamo prendere un colpo a Bruja?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

*?*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> Non so... hofatto un intervento la su' e m'hanno sgamata subito..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come?
Sono così disorientata..
Come sta Sgargiulina ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

*Ops*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come?
> Sono così disorientata..
> Come sta Sgargiulina ?


Ops ...ma fa confusione la connessione...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (2 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono anch'io !


come fai io nojn ci riesco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

*Eh*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> come fai io nojn ci riesco


Prima son riuscita ...poi non più...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (2 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prima son riuscita ...poi non più...









Minchia il mio avatar e' osceno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Giugno 2007)

*già già*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> Minchia il mio avatar e' osceno


Raggelante !


----------



## Old smerciula (2 Giugno 2007)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Minchia il mio avatar e' osceno


perdonerai la schiettezza ma...
fa abbastanza schifo , si.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (2 Giugno 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> perdonerai la schiettezza ma...
> fa abbastanza schifo , si.


Preferivi Al Capone?


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Giugno 2007)

*Ma..*

ma quante siete????

























che trio!


----------



## Old smerciula (3 Giugno 2007)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Minchia il mio avatar e' osceno


senti..non te se po' guarda'..fai qualcosa.


Notte a tutti.


----------



## Bruja (3 Giugno 2007)

*Dunque.........*

A parte le autoclonazioni e il mamba verde seduttivo, lo shopping lo faccio per conto mio, e le ragioni sono lke seguenti
:
- non avere una trottola che mi gira attorno guardando l'orologio

- non doversi preoccupare di guardare cose che riterrebbe costose

- non mi serve la sua carta, ma se proprio vuole lasciarmela la prendo perchè non se ne abbia a male  

	
	
		
		
	


	




- non voglio dovermi affrettare perchè magari se si è in più di uno bisogna considerare i tempi di eventuale shopping altrui. 

Quindi sola, senza uomini e spesso e volentieri neppure donne ...... ma io ho sempre detto che sono una solitaria.
Bruja


----------

